# Two Mandarin dragonets in a 40br



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys here's a few pics of my mandarin pair in my 40 breeder, most are of the male I got 2 weeks ago. Hope you like em.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

One of my all time favourite fish 
Great pics !

How are you feeding them ? Pods or frozen foods, pellets ?
Do you have a refugium or sump if you are still on pods ?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Bullet, I am feeding them frozen mysis, and once in a while live adult brine shrimp I grow. I don't have a sump or fuge, but the algae in the aquarium I'm sure houses some pods that they graze on. They consume full size mysis tho it's impressive Haha.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

were they pre-trained to feed on Mysis before introduction to tank ?

Or it was a slow transition as part of your daily feeding regimen to get them introduced and feeding on it ?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations on getting them to eat mysis ! 

I am thinking of getting a female to go with my male


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I got the female from my friend who never fed her before, and she ate frozen bs the day I got her, mysis was about a day later. The male, I bought from big als and he ate a few frozen bs after an hour I got him home. He took a few days of only eating a could frozen brine shrimp at a time. After maybe a week his energy picked up huge and he ate his first piece of mysis and I knew he was going to be fine. This all happened within the first week I had these fish. It was quite easy lol. I just turned all pumps off, and fed my two tangs, and target fed the mandarins a few brine shrimp twice a day and then tried mysis every so often. Thats all. 

Thanks guys, I seem to have luck with frozen brine shrimp within the first day.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, got a video of them eating some frozen if your interested.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great video - thanks for posting 
Such wonderful fish


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

youre a lucky guy! great video. Subscribed!


----------

